

Come join our new IRC network - Adipiscing

ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ MUTiL8 ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ - 
Hacking&#x2F;Programming&#x2F;Exploit dev - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;red-dragon-security.com&#x2F;Community - IRC: 162.243.220.58 - SSL port 6697 or default 6667 - #MUTiL8
======
Etoot
Hi! This is an Etoot. An avid user of hacker news media.

